# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Fale radiowe w kosmetyce opinie

## Justyna*

Witam,

Jestem świeżo po studiach i otworzyłam własny salon kosmetyczny. Chciałaby w końcu poszerzyć swoją ofertę i zastanawiam się nad zakupem specjalnego aparatu do wykonywania tego typu zabiegów. Czy ktoś stosuje taki aparat, czy jest dużo chętnych? Jakie są efekty? Czy warto zainwestować w tego typu aparat?
Prosze o opinie

----------

